# Auto Detox - BMW M3



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Gent's

Thanks for taking the time to view a detailing thread by Auto Detox, its been a while but I've been working away at my unit

Why not take a minute to check out my Facebook page - www.facebook.com/autodetox & "like" me

On to the job in question. This detail was for a new client who lives just outside of Birmingham which is very near my unit, he was attending a family wedding & wanted his new purchase to look the business for the event.. No pressure then !

He knew exactly what he wanted, paint correction, leather treatment & a high grade carnauba wax. He left this choice to me & on this colour no contest Swissvax Divine, awesome

This is how she looked after 3 days of work:










How did I get here ? See below 

The sun was out & boy was it hot quickly climbing into the high 20's on morning one

A quick selection of walk around shots prior to any detailing,



























































































As you can see no drama really,

I quickly started with the wheel arches after a good jet wash to remove any attached dirt, a liberal application of all purpose cleaner & cleaned with a long handled brush










Rinsed out










Wheels just had a light dusting of break residue, no need for harsh cleaning agents. Acid free wheel cleaner & a few metal free wheel brushes





































Again rinsed off










It was my intention to document the whole exterior process but the day was very hot so I canned these for later inside the unit

The exterior was full washed & decontaminated, with a 2 bucket wash, tar remover, apc etc all the usual safe practises

I'll pick up the process once more in the unit with the clay stage

Bilt Hamber medium was used










Dried off with a plush towel & onto paint inspection with the 3M sungun





































Sanding marks




























Hardly the worst car I have had through the doors but could do with some machine polishing love to restore that lovely colour

Paint readings










Sensitive areas taped up & lets the rotary polishing begin

Boot after its first cutting stage










Passenger side rear 1/4 50|50










Another view










Remember those DA sanding marks ? The owner really wanted this area sorting out










A few select shots from around the car prior to pre wax cleanser





































After the cutting stage was completed the car was refined & after a good clean up was pre wax cleansed










Wax applied - my favourite !










Alloys sealed with Mint Rims










Tyres dressed with Pnue










Drivers seat was in need of a clean



















Sealed with Leather Glaze

Wood polish to the piano trim










Exhaust polished, glass cleaned & finally a quick detail spray to finish

A few shiny car pic's we all love




































































































Regards
Barry
www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Really impressive 50/50 shots and flake pop.

Can't say I've seen that many stand out so much.

Personally don't like the leather though.

I'm sure the owner will be delighted with your work though.


----------



## acavill (Jul 14, 2013)

Ow deary me, that is utter perfection! Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Great work, that's my favourite of all BMW paints


----------



## S40 (Sep 23, 2012)

Brilliant work. May I ask you what compound you've used for the cutting stage?

Thanks,


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

Those 50/50 shots where great! 

Good work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow great work!

and nice color too? is it black with purple flakes? or brown?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice work, thats outstanding


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning car that, I love that colour! Great correction shots too, thanks for sharing!


----------



## abc (Sep 30, 2009)

That car colour is amazing! Great job.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Really like the colour on that, the flake adds an extra dimension to the colour too. Great work correcting it too, looks stunning now :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

well done Barry...What a stunning machine and reflections.... after your work ofcourse


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks excellent!! :thumb:

Is that Saphirre Black metallic? If so, I'm hoping my recently acquired e60 comes up half as well. :buffer:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fabulous work on a fabulous car in a fabulous colour! even with all that the finish photo's are still inspiring :thumb:

The owner must be chuffed to bits :thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Really impressive 50/50 shots and flake pop.
> 
> Can't say I've seen that many stand out so much.
> 
> ...


Owner was very happy indeed, the colour combo on the car is very personal, thanks for the kind words on the detail 



acavill said:


> Ow deary me, that is utter perfection! Fantastic work :thumb:


Thank you



Captain Peanut said:


> Great work, that's my favourite of all BMW paints


The colour is awesome isnt it ! The first M3 I have seen in this colour too



S40 said:


> Brilliant work. May I ask you what compound you've used for the cutting stage?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi the cutting compund was Scholl S3 gold & thanks for the compliment



Edamski said:


> Those 50/50 shots where great!
> 
> Good work!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Thank you ! 



Wout_RS said:


> Wow great work!
> 
> and nice color too? is it black with purple flakes? or brown?


Cheers ! Mr RS 



tonyy said:


> Looks amazing:thumb:


Thanks Tonyy



dennis said:


> Nice work, thats outstanding


Cheers Dennis :thumb:



JBirchy said:


> Stunning car that, I love that colour! Great correction shots too, thanks for sharing!


Thanks Birchy 



abc said:


> That car colour is amazing! Great job.


Thanks



muzzer42 said:


> Really like the colour on that, the flake adds an extra dimension to the colour too. Great work correcting it too, looks stunning now :thumb:


Cheers Muzzer



Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning finish.


Thanks Lee :thumb:



StamGreek said:


> well done Barry...What a stunning machine and reflections.... after your work ofcourse


Came out nice didn't she :thumb:



slim_boy_fat said:


> Looks excellent!! :thumb:
> 
> Is that Saphirre Black metallic? If so, I'm hoping my recently acquired e60 comes up half as well. :buffer:


Cheers fay boy slim :lol:



SBM said:


> Fabulous work on a fabulous car in a fabulous colour! even with all that the finish photo's are still inspiring :thumb:
> 
> The owner must be chuffed to bits :thumb:
> 
> ...


Kind words Ben, thanks for the appreciation 

Gent's I forgot to mention at the beginning of post the colour is an BMW Individual colour & ruby black metallic, what a stunning colour too ! I've seen a few Z4M coupe's in this colour but not an M3

Thanks for the comments gent's much appreciated

ATB
Baz


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome work as per Baz, with decent before and after shots under lighting too :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely 50/50's. Good work. Looks great.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Cracking work Barry, hope your well


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, looks amazing:thumb:.


----------



## zerouali (Jun 15, 2008)

Had that car had a competition pack it would have been my perfect spec.

Lovely job.


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

The colour is Ruby Black from the Individual range. Stunning in the sunlight when properly sorted, as this one is!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice work Baz. Lovely flake pop in the paint work you brought out. 

Nice choice of wax too. You don't see many of those been used.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> awesome work as per Baz, with decent before and after shots under lighting too :thumb:


Cheers Kev ! Correction is nothing without direct light to show your work, glad you like the photo's mate 



CleanMe said:


> Lovely 50/50's. Good work. Looks great.


Thanks mate



SimonBash said:


> Cracking work Barry, hope your well


Thanks Simon I'm good thanks



deni2 said:


> Great work, looks amazing:thumb:.


Thanks Deni glad you liked it 



zerouali said:


> Had that car had a competition pack it would have been my perfect spec.
> 
> Lovely job.


Thanks



MattOz said:


> The colour is Ruby Black from the Individual range. Stunning in the sunlight when properly sorted, as this one is!


Cheers Matt



Soul Hudson said:


> Very nice work Baz. Lovely flake pop in the paint work you brought out.
> 
> Nice choice of wax too. You don't see many of those been used.


HI Mate, Divine is my favourite wax :thumb: glad you like the work too mate 

Thanks gent's
Baz


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Stunning 50/50's and quality of finish. Flake is bursting out of the paint now lol. What is Scholl S3 like to use? Would you recommend it


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

*Fantastic*

The job you've done here is smilply staggering !! Max flake pop and a shine that looks like it'll last forever (if only) :lol:

I'm sure it's not only teh owner that delighted, I'm sure you well pleased with the outcome 

Also, love the interior, with so many black interiors around, it nice to see something a bit special, car looks amazing inside and out

Great Job

Cheers


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

gb270 said:


> Nice job


:thumb: Cheers



Offset Detailing said:


> Looks great!


Thanks



Sparky160 said:


> Stunning 50/50's and quality of finish. Flake is bursting out of the paint now lol. What is Scholl S3 like to use? Would you recommend it


I've been using it for a number of years now & the version before it, very nice to work with & does the job in hand yes would recommend it  Thanks for the kind words on the detail



MikeyD said:


> The job you've done here is smilply staggering !! Max flake pop and a shine that looks like it'll last forever (if only) :lol:
> 
> I'm sure it's not only the owner that delighted, I'm sure you well pleased with the outcome
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am happy with the out come I would have preferred a bit more time ( but I always do ha ha) Thanks for taking the time to post I appreciate the comment


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

You could swim in that gloss..... Top stuff.... :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice work, really brought out the colour there!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks stunning :argie:

Great work.


----------

